# Feeding a two year old.



## ycbm (20 December 2017)

I recently bought a two year old colt who had run with mares all summer and was a bit poor when I got him. Ribs definitely visible, poor neck. He's been gelded nearly four weeks now, and on ad lib low sugar haylage at night, out on lots of grass during the day, and a small feed a day to carry his minerals (300G of re-leve and a handful of chaff) he has put on a little weight, but is now growing and a bit too ribby for my liking. 

Can everyone experienced with horses of this age tell me what they would do? Let him stay a bit lean for the sake of his joints, or get more cover on him? He's a rangy, leggy type with a very sprung rib cage


----------



## Cortez (20 December 2017)

Leave him be. If he's showing a rib, he's growing. If he's covered now, he'll be stressing joints and laying down the wrong sort of fat which will come back to haunt him when he's grown.


----------



## ycbm (21 December 2017)

Thanks C. Definitely growing. I was just a bit concerned going into deep winter, if he loses any he will be quite ribby and he has a pathetic winter coat (typical appy?). He's in a no full rug when out.


----------



## Tiddlypom (21 December 2017)

Keep on top of the worm counts. A resistance test now is probably a good idea.

I had to do this with one of my rescues. She had been wormed as per the usual intervals with Panacur 5 day guard and then Equest /Equest Pramox, but over 12 months post rescue she returned a count of over 3000 epg :eek3:. 

Westgate labs were super helpful in devising a suitable worming program for her, and we got it back under control.


----------



## tallyho! (21 December 2017)

Sounds like he's having a growth spurt def leave be once he stops growing up he will grow out again.

It's so tempting though to add more... it was hard to do with my little one but it does even out.


----------



## ycbm (21 December 2017)

Tiddlypom said:



			Keep on top of the worm counts. A resistance test now is probably a good idea.

I had to do this with one of my rescues. She had been wormed as per the usual intervals with Panacur 5 day guard and then Equest /Equest Pramox, but over 12 months post rescue she returned a count of over 3000 epg :eek3:. 

Westgate labs were super helpful in devising a suitable worming program for her, and we got it back under control.
		
Click to expand...

Good thought that had almost escaped me. He needs doing for tape. I gave him moxidectin on arrival.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 December 2017)

Cortez said:



			Leave him be. If he's showing a rib, he's growing. If he's covered now, he'll be stressing joints and laying down the wrong sort of fat which will come back to haunt him when he's grown.
		
Click to expand...

This. He will soon fill out when he stops going upwards.


----------



## GemG (22 December 2017)

Leo Walker said:



			This. He will soon fill out when he stops going upwards.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.

Plenty / ad lib forage and if you feel necessary a *small* amount of Grow Sure or a balancer for young stock.  If he is typical Appy he will likely do well on little, but you'll know him better than anyone.


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2017)

GemG said:



			Absolutely.

Plenty / ad lib forage and if you feel necessary a *small* amount of Grow Sure or a balancer for young stock.  If he is typical Appy he will likely do well on little, but you'll know him better than anyone.
		
Click to expand...

He's a trotter cross, so a fair bit of TB-type genes, I'm guessing. I'm adding a little linseed to his feed to stop him losing any more, but I won't let him gain any. 

Thanks for the support guys.


----------



## Tiddlypom (22 December 2017)

Worming for tapes or testing for them with the Equisal kit is a good move.

With a young newbie, I'd still keep an eye on the round and redworm counts until you're sure he doesn't tend to harbour them. Westgate do low cost resistance tests, which IIRC you do 2 weeks after worming.

Luckily my other neds didn't to pick up the worms which my 2yo foster filly was depositing on my pasture, despite her having been wormed regularly. She looked terrific, not wormy at all. Poo picking has its uses.

https://www.westgatelabs.co.uk/shop/special-offers/


----------



## ycbm (22 December 2017)

Thanks TP.


----------



## HBB (22 December 2017)

As you have mentioned he is bit too ribby for your liking, I would add some micronised linseed to the feed you are already giving him.


----------



## ycbm (4 January 2018)

HBB said:



			As you have mentioned he is bit too ribby for your liking, I would add some micronised linseed to the feed you are already giving him.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't spot this until today,  but I did give him about 150G of linseed/copra mix for a couple of weeks on top of his 300g Re-leve, and his ribs are now lightly covered but still easily seen if he moves. That's enough cover for now, I think. He was growing, his bum is coming out the end of his six foot rug and he'll soon need to move into the new rainbow one I have bought him. He's got what I believe is a typical appy - ie pathetic - coat!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## HBB (4 January 2018)

That's great that he is looking well, he sounded like he needed a wee boost after his move, being gelded and growing. I'm sure he'll love his new rainbow rug :biggrin3:


----------

